# The skunk and the eagle



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I was driving down the road the other day and noticed a Bald Eagle on a fence post out in a hay field. Between the road and the eagle was what looked like a black house cat struggling to walk across the field on 8" of new snow. And the animal was walking in the direction of the eagle. I turned the truck around, stopped, and got the binocs out for a closer look. The black animal was a big ole skunk and it was walking right towards the eagle!

Looking closer I could see the skunk's path where it had come out of no where, crawled out of the deep snow maybe 30 yards from the fence at the road. There could be an irrigation ditch there for the skunk to 'hole up' in during the storm. I can't say for sure, the snow was just too deep.

Kinda cool; so I got out my camera, dropped it in the snow, and then took a lousy pic of the skunk and the eagle:









The dark thing out in the field at the top left sort of looks like a coyote, but its not.

Later that evening on the way home about dark, I pulled off the edge of the road and slowly drove past the spot. The eagle was gone, the snow was all tore up around where I seen the skunk last and there was patches of black hair out in the snowfield.

Looks like the eagle took out the skunk. Boy, I'd like to been there to see that.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Pretty cool scene man. Somewhere there's a stink eagle flying the friendly skies.


----------



## MountainBro (Jul 2, 2012)

That is an amazing view. Man I love Utah!


----------

